# stihl ms 661 or husqvarna 390xp for a new saw



## r black (Feb 7, 2015)

sold all my saws and looking to buy one only of these saws what r u thinking in this saw range??? just asking


----------



## redoakman (Feb 7, 2015)

661


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd buy a ported 390 from Terry Landrum. About the same price as a 661


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 7, 2015)

288xp would be my pick. i like the 390.. had a ported 2188. bought a 661cm recently. Like!


----------



## Stix (Feb 7, 2015)

390xp for sure.


----------



## Stihl99 (Feb 7, 2015)

From the videos and confessions from their owners the MS661 would be my only choice.


----------



## r black (Feb 7, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> 288xp would be my pick. i like the 390.. had a ported 2188. bought a 661cm recently. Like!


me to but u find one for all of us


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 7, 2015)

r black said:


> me to but u find one for all of us


----------



## r black (Feb 7, 2015)

so from people that have used ( BOTH) WITH NO ISSUES ON BRAND NAMES these r the two saw im interested in


----------



## r black (Feb 7, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> View attachment 401784


want to sell?


----------



## r black (Feb 7, 2015)

r black said:


> want to sell?


 let me quess no nice saw u have more than one crack crack give me some crack


----------



## old-cat (Feb 7, 2015)

r black said:


> want to sell?


He should GIVE it to you! He NEVER uses it


----------



## r black (Feb 7, 2015)

old-cat said:


> He should GIVE it to you! He NEVER uses it


ya give it to me please ill step up for the shipping


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 7, 2015)

old-cat said:


> He should GIVE it to you! He NEVER uses it



wasnt bought to be used. and there is No offer that I would consider. I paid hundreds more to the previous owner who beat me to it, to convince him to sell it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jon is right though, you could buy a ported 2188 or 390xp from Terry for the same price as a new 661cm.


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 7, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Jon is right though, you could buy a ported 2188 or 390xp from Terry for the same price as a new 661cm.


If I wasn't biased on brands I would go with the ported 390, it's an awesome saw from what I hear and see in vids. 

But in my opinion, I like the way stihls are put together and how they feel. So it's 661 for me


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 7, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> wasnt bought to be used. and there is No offer that I would consider.



Never say never.



bryanr2 said:


> bought a 661cm recently. Like!



Hey, how is the playhouse coming along?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 7, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> If I wasn't biased on brands I would go with the ported 390, it's an awesome saw from what I hear and see in vids.
> 
> But in my opinion, I like the way stihls are put together and how they feel. So it's 661 for me


Blind folded I couldn't tell the difference between them besides the rectangular rear handle on the 390.


----------



## WACutter (Feb 7, 2015)

r black said:


> so from people that have used ( BOTH) WITH NO ISSUES ON BRAND NAMES these r the two saw im interested in



Not many will have used both saws extensively , since the 661 is pretty new. I only have about an hour on mine, but have a fair amount of time on the 390. Both saws are stock, except for a minor muffler mod on the 390.

To me, they are pretty close, but the 661 isn't broken in yet. The 661 seems to have a slight edge in torque, even now. Stihl has definitely caught up in the AV department, as the 661 is waaay smoother than my 066 and comparable to the 390. Weight PHO is within a few ounces. I measured 16 lbs 13 oz for the 390 and an even 17 lbs for the 661; both dry. Both of mine are wrap models, and are wearing 32" bars. My guess is that the 661 will have a bit more power across the board once it breaks in more. I have both Stihl and Husky models, and favor neither in particular. I will say the quality seems a bit better on the 661, but the 390 is a good machine as well. Around here, a 661 is about $90 more than a 390 - almost a wash.

Personally, I can't imagine having a 90cc as my only saw, but that is preference. I guess I'm getting into old coot range, and usually spend most of the time behind a 50 or 70 cc saw. You really can't go wrong with either one of your choices.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 7, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Never say never.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how is the playhouse coming along?



Moving along nicely. Worked on it today actually.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> wasnt bought to be used. and there is No offer that I would consider. I paid hundreds more to the previous owner who beat me to it, to convince him to sell it.


But what about wealth redistribution? Don't you buy into that??


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2015)

old-cat said:


> But what about wealth redistribution? Don't you buy into that??



did my part of "wealth redistribution" when I paid the new 288 owner $400 more than he had paid 3 days prior on the bay. It "is" my holy grail saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2015)

Give us some details. What size B&C will you be running? What size and kind of wood? Stock or ported? Etc.....


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 8, 2015)

I liked my 390 so my 066 went down the road, but it was my 288 that changed my mind about husqvarna.


----------



## hardhat (Feb 8, 2015)

I would get the stihl 661 just for the m tronic. The 390xp is a regular carb I think. The electronic carbs are really nice. The saws just run awesome and no more fiddling with screws  On the other hand, the 390xp is probably lighter and close to the same power. Just get both and be done with it . If I could have only 1 though, I would get the electronic carb. I like cool stuff and the electronic carb is definitely cool.


----------



## Reddog (Feb 8, 2015)

390xpg here, fell out of liking with stihl some years ago.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> View attachment 401784




Wow, very nice.

FWIW, on Friday my logger buddies just got back in the area. They ran my Dolmar 7900 and 288XP Lite. They said the Dolmar was alright but really liked the 288. One said it was equal to their 660's and another thought it was stronger.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't see how you could go wrong with either saw. Both are great at everything they are designed for. I'd go for the best dealer support and best pricing. Ported I believe the 390 will be the faster saw.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> wasnt bought to be used. and there is No offer that I would consider. I paid hundreds more to the previous owner who beat me to it, to convince him to sell it.




Boy wasnt that some BS


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 8, 2015)

Man I wonder what Ole Scott Tree Monkey can do to a 390xp or 661. That right there could be the mind bender.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Feb 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> wasnt bought to be used. and there is No offer that I would consider. I paid hundreds more to the previous owner who beat me to it, to convince him to sell it.


I'd be embarrassed to admit that. 

As far as 661 or 390, around here I'd pick the 390 because of its track record and the dealer knows everything to know about that model. Run 40:1 synthetic.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 8, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Man I wonder what Ole Scott Tree Monkey can do to a 390xp or 661. That right there could be the mind bender.


I ran a 390 Scott did and got to use it a bot when I had it from Paul when I took it to a gtg. It beat all the 066s in the build off by a second or 2.


----------



## r black (Feb 8, 2015)

WACutter said:


> Not many will have used both saws extensively , since the 661 is pretty new. I only have about an hour on mine, but have a fair amount of time on the 390. Both saws are stock, except for a minor muffler mod on the 390.
> 
> To me, they are pretty close, but the 661 isn't broken in yet. The 661 seems to have a slight edge in torque, even now. Stihl has definitely caught up in the AV department, as the 661 is waaay smoother than my 066 and comparable to the 390. Weight PHO is within a few ounces. I measured 16 lbs 13 oz for the 390 and an even 17 lbs for the 661; both dry. Both of mine are wrap models, and are wearing 32" bars. My guess is that the 661 will have a bit more power across the board once it breaks in more. I have both Stihl and Husky models, and favor neither in particular. I will say the quality seems a bit better on the 661, but the 390 is a good machine as well. Around here, a 661 is about $90 more than a 390 - almost a wash.
> 
> Personally, I can't imagine having a 90cc as my only saw, but that is preference. I guess I'm getting into old coot range, and usually spend most of the time behind a 50 or 70 cc saw. You really can't go wrong with either one of your choices.


yes you may be right here in utah the 661 are $1280 and found a 390xp on line at mowers for less off of fleabay for 970$ 20 inch bar including the ride to my front door


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2015)

You can buy a 390XP, PHO for $925 shipped.


----------



## r black (Feb 8, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Give us some details. What size B&C will you be running? What size and kind of wood? Stock or ported? Etc.....


stock saw... 28 inch bar... and oak or cottonwood so hardwood only......had a 576xp a/t ... last same combo just want a little more saw


----------



## r black (Feb 8, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Wow, very nice.
> 
> FWIW, on Friday my logger buddies just got back in the area. They ran my Dolmar 7900 and 288XP Lite. They said the Dolmar was alright but really liked the 288. One said it was equal to their 660's and another thought it was stronger.


yes we all would like a 288 xp or xp light or an 064 stihl new in box however u just cant go down to your local chainsaw hub and pick one up!!!!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Philip Wheelock said:


> _I'd be embarrassed to admit that._
> 
> As far as 661 or 390, around here I'd pick the 390 because of its track record and the dealer knows everything to know about that model. Run 40:1 synthetic.



Im not.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd get an MS170 and go cut wood.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'd get an MS170 and go cut wood.


yeah right. Ive seen your collection.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 8, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> You can buy a 390XP, PHO for $925 shipped.



Wonder what a 2188 PHO would be to my door? Now if a 661 is that range PHO I just might go for that.


----------



## rob066 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'd get an MS170 and go cut wood.


Now where taking quality about the rod bending, flywheel key shearing MS 170! YUK!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2015)

The MS170 is more saw than most of the guys on this forum really need anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2015)

Myself included. lol


----------



## r black (Feb 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'd get an MS170 and go cut wood.


nice ms 170 and 28 inch bar sweet combo and much less money quess i would have to send it to you have it set up to run on top fuel ??


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 8, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Wonder what a 2188 PHO would be to my door? Now if a 661 is that range PHO I just might go for that.


Maybe a little cheaper depending on who you ask


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 8, 2015)

r black said:


> nice ms 170 and 28 inch bar sweet combo and much less money quess i would have to send it to you have it set up to run on top fuel ??


Piltz hot saw FTW


----------



## r black (Feb 8, 2015)

well just picked up a 
2171w clean saw for 300$ guess the 390 or 661 will have to wait till summer time


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice score. I've never ran a 661 but I do own a 2188 ported by Tlandrum and in my opinion it is more saw than I'll ever need and loads of fun to run.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Wonder what a 2188 PHO would be to my door? Now if a 661 is that range PHO I just might go for that.


TL sales a ported 2188 for $1050. add on shipping.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Wonder what a 2188 PHO would be to my door? Now if a 661 is that range PHO I just might go for that.


I think they're the same price. They jumped $50 since last year, my price anyway.


----------



## r black (Feb 8, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> wasnt bought to be used. and there is No offer that I would consider. I paid hundreds more to the previous owner who beat me to it, to convince him to sell it.





WACutter said:


> Not many will have used both saws extensively , since the 661 is pretty new. I only have about an hour on mine, but have a fair amount of time on the 390. Both saws are stock, except for a minor muffler mod on the 390.
> 
> To me, they are pretty close, but the 661 isn't broken in yet. The 661 seems to have a slight edge in torque, even now. Stihl has definitely caught up in the AV department, as the 661 is waaay smoother than my 066 and comparable to the 390. Weight PHO is within a few ounces. I measured 16 lbs 13 oz for the 390 and an even 17 lbs for the 661; both dry. Both of mine are wrap models, and are wearing 32" bars. My guess is that the 661 will have a bit more power across the board once it breaks in more. I have both Stihl and Husky models, and favor neither in particular. I will say the quality seems a bit better on the 661, but the 390 is a good machine as well. Around here, a 661 is about $90 more than a 390 - almost a wash.
> 
> Personally, I can't imagine having a 90cc as my only saw, but that is preference. I guess I'm getting into old coot range, and usually spend most of the time behind a 50 or 70 cc saw. You really can't go wrong with either one of your choices.


yes well im old to 50 now but a larger saw with about a 28 inch bar the bend over factor comes in to play and ill trade little weight for speed


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2015)

If I had never found this site, and y'all buncha wack jobs, an 028 would still be a "big saw' to me.


----------



## r black (Feb 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If I had never found this site, and y'all buncha wack jobs, an 028 would still be a "big saw' to me.


yes sir all we need now is for jon 1212 to find this thread....and bring on the hippy lettuce.....


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If I had never found this site, and y'all buncha wack jobs, an 028 would still be a "big saw' to me.


And I'd be running my professional grade 039, lol.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have both a ported 390 and a new bone stock 661. I would hands down buy the 661. I got a smoking deal on the 661 (960 plus tax with a 28" ES Light) though that most will not be able to obtain so that helps some. But, based strictly on using the saw, I personally would still go with the 661. The 661 pulls harder than a dual port 660 and is smooth as butter. It has a lot of torque and I would venture to say should wear an 8t rim for anything 25" and under just to load it more and make it easier to use. With a 7t rim you have to keep it pretty busy to keep it in the proper working rpm, or get aggressive with the rakers. The 390 never really did impress me though. Maybe my expectations were too high from all the hype I have read about them, maybe it's the port job, IDK, but I just dont really care for it. The 661 does take awhile to warm up but it's not like I grab it to cut a few twigs. When it gets fired up, it's usually making quite a few long cuts before it gets shut off, so it's not a big deal really.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2015)

A ported 390 should walk all over a stock 661, maybe even after porting.

Husqvarna 390XP Ported Chainsaw: 

Stihl MS661 Chainsaw Stock: 

Even ported, the 661 still has it's hands full.
Stihl MS661 Chainsaw Ported:


----------



## sunfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If I had never found this site, and y'all buncha wack jobs, an 028 would still be a "big saw' to me.


Poulan 3400 was my big saw & never needed any more...


----------



## mr simpel (Feb 9, 2015)

I was a happy hillbilly that cut fire wood with my little ms290. I'll wait till the laughter stops... Then I found this forum and realized there are way to many choices and way to little money. That's why I'm buying my lottery ticket this evening. Lol


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Feb 9, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> A ported 390 should walk all over a stock 661, maybe even after porting.
> 
> Husqvarna 390XP Ported Chainsaw:
> 
> ...




I don't disagree with you at all. I was expecting to be wowed when I ran it...I was more like hmmm...scratch head a little. Then went back to using the 661.

EDIT: It was NOT a sponsor who ported it btw for the curious minds.


----------



## weimedog (Feb 9, 2015)

Have a simple story to tell. A local logger. One of those 24-7 work-a-holic types. He came to me with a skidder crushed 660. Basically a low hour saw. SO I commenced to salvage what I could and get it back to running. BUT he needed a saw in that class right then. SO a Husqvarna 390xp went his way. At first just due to need... a skeptical buy. I got the 660 back to working condition... Then on a pass through he picked up that saw... and time went by. So a while later during a conversation I asked him if my repairs were adequate.. fearing the worst. And his response was along these lines.... a paraphrase. He didn't run that 660 any more. The 390 was his main saw now.


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 9, 2015)

660 and 661 are totally different. I don't think anyone would pick a 660 over a 390 after a week or two using both. But the 661 is a different breed of Stihl apparently.


----------



## Termite (Feb 9, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> 660 and 661 are totally different. I don't think anyone would pick a 660 over a 390 after a week or two using both. But the 661 is a different breed of Stihl apparently.


I am glad to see them building a different breed because I didn't like the old. Everyone wins with competition!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd rather run a 390XP than an MS660 day after day......but like Mr M&R Tree said. The 661 is a cat of a different color.


----------



## Island Faller (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'd rather run a 390XP than an MS660 day after day......but like Mr M&R Tree said. The 661 is a cat of a different color.


The 661 is a unique saw, I've been using 372's and 390's for the last 10+ years, they are strong saws, love to be ported but ran every day, they fall apart.
Almost every day your losing bolts, coil wires screwing up and God knows what else.
So I decided to change colors and see what the 661 is all about. It is NOT the screaming beast Husky builds, but I've beat this saw for quite a while now and no loss of bolts, now brake levers falling off, no coil wire issues.
I haven't needed to put a new jug and slug on in camp yet either.
I guess it boils down to if you like maintenance, either will work, if you do not like to be inside your saw every other day, I really think Stihl has done good this time.
As far as weight, who really cares, the terrain we log here, the last thing we worry about is a pound or two.


----------



## syncro (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I found this thread looking for comparisons on the 661 vs the 390xp as I'm going to be picking up a new saw in the next few weeks. I'm looking at a big saw as I'm going to be doing a fair bit of milling with cedar and don't want to be working the saw too hard (RIP my husky 55 because of that). I am also now considering the 395xp. These saws will not be used for any falling, just bucking and ripping/milling beams up to 20ft in length. Any recommendations on the 3 would be appreciated, especially the differences between the 390/395. I have been leaning towards the husky but the talk of loose bolts in some posts now has me considering the Stihl. 


I'm going to be using this saw for volunteer trail building efforts and have been able to get about 15% off list from the dealer. However, if anyone happens to know the Husky or Stihl reps and if they could get them to send me a pm regarding pricing I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 14, 2015)

They all loose screws and what not, if you don't look after the saw properly. For milling the 395 will be more durable than the 390, and it will out torque a 661. Keep in mind you can't tune the carb on the 661 for milling, is this an issue? I really don't know, but I prefer to tune my saws, myself.


----------



## weedkilla (Jul 14, 2015)

The extra oiler capacity and an outboard clutch would be enough to sway me towards a 395 over the other two for milling. I will admit the clutch thing is more paranoia than reality, but I like that there is less heat soak into the power head. There are enough 660's with a load of milling hours to show its not a huge problem.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 14, 2015)

The 395 would be my choice. It's a damn tough saw. The outboard clutch means that the chain runs closer to the crank bearing.....and that matters when milling.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 14, 2015)

Another vote for the 395. Second place for milling would go to the 661.


----------



## marti384 (Jul 14, 2015)

I use a 3120 for milling, and haven't had any screws come loose. At work I run a stihl 362, and it kept loosing two recoil screws and the badge on the recoil. After the second time the screws fell out I put some blue locktight on them and any other fastener that didn't need to come off regularly. All those saws are good, if you are concerned about screws coming out, just locktight and check the torque on them when you buy it. That ten minutes of preventative maintenance will save a lot of cursing in the woods.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been running Husky saws for almost 15 years and never had a screw come lose.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 14, 2015)

I have several loose screws. Fact.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 14, 2015)

Im willing to bet my last dollar that most guys here have more screws loose than their saws do[emoji23]


----------



## sunfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have several loose screws. Fact.


I resemble that remark...


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 14, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I'd buy a ported 390 from Terry Landrum. About the same price as a 661



Old thread but I think the decision should be obvious after watching this vid. I believe Mr. Landrum did this 390 up and it is impressive to say the least. This thing screams like a banshee!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 14, 2015)

Take your pick. Different pieces of wood, but you get the idea. I sure wish I had run them in the same log. There's so much going on at a GTG that I didn't think to do that.

BTW, I pulled a Wiggs and the 661 has no bar oil in it


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 14, 2015)

The 395XP.......


----------



## retiredwoodsman (Jul 30, 2016)

I bought a 661 on ebay represented as having been used for only a month in the woods. I doubt the air filter was ever cleaned and the bar wear indicated at least 6 months usage. Seemed to run ok after servicing but piston and rings are pretty scored. Cylinder doesnt look too bad as viewed from the exhaust port. Given the condition I'm considering having it ported by a pro but have no idea what it would cost. Can anyone help me out with some info? This is one of my retirement saws and sees only occassional use. I'd love to do it myself but I'm sure I'd still end up paying a pro to fix my screw ups.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2016)

That saw should be returned for a refund!


----------



## retiredwoodsman (Jul 30, 2016)

Good advise I'm sure and I may end up doing just that. But I raced motorcycles for many years and have found that there is no such thing as too much HP. I may or may not get much practical advice on this forum but WTF.


----------



## weimedog (Jul 30, 2016)

retiredwoodsman said:


> Good advise I'm sure and I may end up doing just that. But I raced motorcycles for many years and have found that there is no such thing as too much HP. I may or may not get much practical advice on this forum but WTF.


For what its worth, a good running stock 390 or 661 is a damn nice saw even for the occasional user who likes bling and performance. My humble opinion is to just fix it so it runs really well when u need it with good new OEM parts. This from an ALMOST retired guy who spends hours and hours in the woods and raced a variety of types and classes of off road bikes from 1972 until 2001. You would think a person would learn...it took 29 years for me to figure things out relative to dirt bikes. One life altering event...then another and now I build my own saws for fun. Might be a path to consider if your a clutch head like me and liked to build your own race bikes. THEN after the 661 is "right" and has that "real" need properly covered, find another saw to make "more" right.....and another...then your hooked in the same way you probably were with the racing. Only saws are actually useful.

How's that for practical advice?

And.....just forget the "measuring stick" defined by all that cookie cutting. It means absolutely nothing when you are working by yourself with a crisp saw and a sharp chain. You won't care one bit if your saw cuts 2 seconds faster through a cant on some YouTube video. What you WILL care about is will it start easy, keep running, and run well when you need it too. That's it. The rest is bling. There may be no such thing as too much HP, but there is a concept of "enough" HP to get a long job done.

But then there is racing saws as well....another story completely. Sometime its a fair analogy to say running a peaky race saw build doing work is like running a peaky 250 in the woods....fun for about 15 minutes. BUT can be a blast at a GTG ... Yet Another story!


----------

